# Transmission software updates



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

I purchased a Cruze Diesel with 75,000 miles. I serviced the transmission by doing a series of drains and replacing the fluid. Im experiencing an abrupt 5 - 4 coasting downshift. Is there a software update available?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There are really only two proven options to fix this on a CTD: Replace the valve body; or if that doesn’t work, replace the entire transmission.

Drain and fills will only push the problem a little down the road.

As this also goes away in cold weather, you could simply choose to not drive during the summer.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You can view all vehicle calibration updates on TIS2WEB. Last time I checked there were no updates for transmission issues related to shifting. In fact, there are no updates at all. The only calibration available is from start of production. If there were an update it would probably be posted in a TSB.



TIS


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

Volvo issued and update that splits the temperature adaption (only 5-4 shifts) into 5 different areas starting at 40 C and ending at 90 C.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Kewil said:


> This is really sad info to read. The traffic light delay could potentially be fixed by simply coding out the neutral at stop feature. The Volvo update split the temperature adaption (only 5-4 shifts) into 5 different areas starting at 40 C and ending at 90 C.
> 
> If the permanent fix is replacing the entire transmission I'll just sell the car.


I don't know if you bought your car new/low miles but mine has always shifted a little rough, especially that downshift, even when it had very low miles. Doing a fluid flush really helps. But you have to be certain you set the right level. After you do your drain/fill/flush and repeat at least 3 times (to get the majority of the fluid out) do a final drain with the leveling tube inserted (draining through the tiny hole) when car is running. When it starts to drip, replace the tiny screw then add 1 more quart of fluid. Don't just replace what drains out because what drains out could be wrong.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like exactly the issues we've had for a couple years now.

The neutral-stop issue generally goes away as it cools down outside. Practically never happens in winter. But the harsh downshift still does.


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you for the info. I bought the car used with 105,000 KM (65,000 miles). I've only driven it around 5,000 miles. During the summer the traffic light delay was really bad at times but strangely 9/10 times it never occurred.


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

If anyone is interested the Volvo technical journal is the following:
TJ 25994


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

who did the delete? some deletes also tuned the trans as well, maybe the issue is there


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

im deleted, (OZ)

my car pre delete had a roughish trans, nothing worth worrying aboot, along with a delay from stop, but lots on the forum complained aboot the trans, no idea if we experienced similar conditions and described them differently or?

but after delete tune, theres zero delay from stop


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm not sure who did the delete. I can live with the abrupt 5-4 coast down but the sudden jolt caused by thetraffic light delay in summer weather scares my passengers.


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

boraz said:


> im deleted, (OZ)
> 
> my car pre delete had a roughish trans, nothing worth worrying aboot, along with a delay from stop, but lots on the forum complained aboot the trans, no idea if we experienced similar conditions and described them differently or?
> 
> but after delete tune, theres zero delay from stop


I've read that some tuners code out the neutral at stop feature. The transmission stays in first gear like a traditional automatic.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Kewil said:


> I've read that some tuners code out the neutral at stop feature. The transmission stays in first gear like a traditional automatic.


sounds familiar


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours did it before and after the trans tune Trifecta does, so I would say it's probably not due to the tune. But it would be nice to tune that out, albeit at the expense of fuel economy (though I doubt much). Sometimes it's _stupid_ hard of a jolt, like you got rear-ended.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

on my 15 diesel all stock I don’t feel it as y’all described. When coasting and at operation temp here in Florida I can feel the 5-4 shift but it’s not a jolt rather just felt. You guys mentioned the stop light delay.... I absolutely hate the N shift when in traffic, however mine shifts quickly enough into gear when off the brake. By the time i get off the brake and on to throttle it’s in gear and idle walking. I did a flush a 28-30k.


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> on my 15 diesel all stock I don’t feel it as y’all described. When coasting and at operation temp here in Florida I can feel the 5-4 shift but it’s not a jolt rather just felt. You guys mentioned the stop light delay.... I absolutely hate the N shift when in traffic, however mine shifts quickly enough into gear when off the brake. By the time i get off the brake and on to throttle it’s in gear and idle walking. I did a flush a 28-30k.


The 5-4 downshift isn't so much a concern. It's just much more abrupt and felt versus the other coasting downshift. The stop delay when it occurs can be just small enough to be noticable to the extreme of a 1 -2 second delay and a very hard jolt.

If my research into this is correct the two are related to a problem with the SLC1 solenoid or C1 clutch pack system.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

No one has ever tuned the TCM before. It’s possible, but super annoying to do.

You can use other GM calibrations from another vehicle, since GM or whomever used the same signing. But the difference between vehicles is minimal to non existent.


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> No one has ever tuned the TCM before. It’s possible, but super annoying to do.
> 
> You can use other GM calibrations from another vehicle, since GM or whomever used the same signing. But the difference between vehicles is minimal to non existent.


Where does the fault lie in the transmission? Is the stop delay and 5-4 downshift a software or mechanical problem? My uneducated guess is since it's temperature related it's a problem with the transmission itself.

I find it interesting that Volvo has addressed the issue with a software update.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> No one has ever tuned the TCM before. It’s possible, but super annoying to do.
> 
> You can use other GM calibrations from another vehicle, since GM or whomever used the same signing. But the difference between vehicles is minimal to non existent.


If that's the case then Trifecta is creating false advertisement. They specifically list it as part of their tune for the CTD.

And it definitely ran a TCM flash when I uploaded the tune onto the car.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If that's the case then Trifecta is creating false advertisement. They specifically list it as part of their tune for the CTD.
> 
> And it definitely ran a TCM flash when I uploaded the tune onto the car.


Are they still doing a non deletion tune?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If that's the case then Trifecta is creating false advertisement. They specifically list it as part of their tune for the CTD.
> 
> And it definitely ran a TCM flash when I uploaded the tune onto the car.


It would be a tune from another vehicle then. False advertising? Up to you on that one.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Kewil said:


> Where does the fault lie in the transmission? Is the stop delay and 5-4 downshift a software or mechanical problem? My uneducated guess is since it's temperature related it's a problem with the transmission itself.
> 
> I find it interesting that Volvo has addressed the issue with a software update. GM on the other hand considers the transmission non serviceable and the only option seems to be replacement. I'll inquire if there is any special coverage but a highly doubt it. It's unfortunate because I really like the car and the fuel economy is phenomenal.


Unfortunatey the transmission is used on very few vehicles. It was designed by Aisin to be more or less plug and play with GM. The people who worked on it have most likely moved on to other projects.

Volvo may have had used it more and thus Aisin has more of an interest to keep them happy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Are they still doing a non deletion tune?


Yup!



Snipesy said:


> It would be a tune from another vehicle then. False advertising? Up to you on that one.


"*Specifications of the TRIFECTA Performance MY2014+ Chevrolet Cruze 2.0TD Aisin AF40 6-Speed automatic transmission TCM calibration software reprogramming:* 

-Supplementary Aisin transmission TCM reprogramming compliments the ECM reprogramming and completes the TRIFECTA Powertrain Calibration: designed to work in unison with the ECM reprogramming for optimized performance
-Improved shift times in adverse shift patterns
-Improved shift logic
-Does not shorten transmission life or increase cooling requirements
-Retains all OE diagnostics functionality and TCM diagnostics
-Retains all OE error code reporting and functionality
-Improved fuel economy with improvements made to torque converter slip profiles"

Doesn't sound like it...

@TRIFECTA, any input on this?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Kewil said:


> Where does the fault lie in the transmission? Is the stop delay and 5-4 downshift a software or mechanical problem? My uneducated guess is since it's temperature related it's a problem with the transmission itself.
> 
> I find it interesting that Volvo has addressed the issue with a software update. GM on the other hand considers the transmission non serviceable and the only option seems to be replacement. I'll inquire if there is any special coverage but a highly doubt it. It's unfortunate because I really like the car and the fuel economy is phenomenal.


I’ve studied this pretty extensively. To the best of my knowledge the issue is a solenoid that travels within a cylinder inside the valve body. The cylinder wall wears and the solenoid leaks, slowing its response. Thereby causing the delayed shift into gear from a stop at a traffic light. The leaking gets worse as ambient and transmission temperature increases.

The problem is likely hastened by the absence of a changeable transmission fluid filter, and no way to drain or flush the entire volume of transmission fluid. The longer service schedule, and very good - but not world-class - factory fluid, are contributing factors.

If this transmission began life with a world-class ATF - like say Amsoil Signature Series - had a replaceable filter and could be flushed every 50K or so, then there wouldn’t be a problem.

But Aisin knew that there would be wear when they designed this unit, and so the TCM was programmed to compensate for a certain amount of solenoid variability due to wear. What I suspect Volvo has done, is to extend those parameters to allow the TCM greater authority to correct for wear.

GM only ever used this Aisin transmission in three vehicles. They were all high powered applications that could not be met by the then existing GM 6T automatic transmissions - or did not fit one that could. This Aisin is physically small and rated for higher power.

The three GM vehicles were: some Cadillac SRX with turbo engine; some Buick Regal with turbo engine; and, some Cruze with turbo diesel.

For many years GM had no service parts available. It was unit replacement only. But in recent years a revised valve body has become available.

Through two summers, my dealership worked through TAC to attempt to resolve my transmission issues. First a fluid change and factory reset of the TCM. Second a change of the valve body. Third a replacement of the entire unit. As there were no rebuilds available, my unit replacement was a brand new, 2020 build, from Aisin in Japan. It has very clearly benefited from seven years of ongoing improvements and updates. As my CTD has never shifted as refined as it does today. And I’ve owned it since the day it rolled off of the factory transporter.

Aside from the fluid change, I was not charged for the other work. But I also have GMPP, my CTD is 100% dealer serviced by the same dealer throughout its life, I have a very good relationship with that dealer, and my CTD is unmolested bone stock.

GM will not warranty any powertrain that has had a delete or tune or any other non-GM fiddling. They are also reluctant to extend out-of-warranty goodwill to someone who is not the original owner of the vehicle. Furthermore, the budget that dealerships have for their own out-of-warranty goodwill are similarly focussed on longstanding clients of that dealership. For GM, the purpose of goodwill is to encourage customer loyalty by retaining clients who are already in good standing.

When buying a vehicle second hand - and particularly from the secondary market - buyers can achieve huge financial savings by letting someone else eat the depreciation. But this comes at the risk of foregoing the possibility of out-of-warranty goodwill.

As the old saying goes: You can pay me now, or you can pay me later.


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you for taking your time to write such through explanation. I have read that part of the problem is the C1/k1 clutch pack. From what I understand a rotating drum inside the clutch pack gets metal wear as a result of fluid not being able to exhaust quickly enough. Later revisions have improved the overall design of the transmission.

Interestingly I recently found a *GM service bulletin: PI1351*

_The bulletin is_ _regarding harsh engagement from neutral to drive, harsh 5-4, or 3-2 downshift with fluid at normal operating temperature._

The bulletin was issued in November 2014 and applies to the 2011-2013 Buick equipped with 6-speed ASIN-Warner automatic. Clearly, GM is aware of this issue in the AF40-6. Someone has mentioned that the GM calibrations for this transmission use the same digital signing and are interchangeable between GM models using the AF40-6 transmission.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Kewil said:


> Thank you for taking your time to write such through explanation. I have read that part of the problem is the C1/k1 clutch pack. From what I understand a rotating drum inside the clutch pack gets metal wear as a result of fluid not being able to exhaust quickly enough. Later revisions have improved the overall design of the transmission.
> 
> Interestingly I recently found a *GM service bulletin: PI1351*
> 
> ...


So applies to 11-13 years. Does that mean 2015 it was updated and fixed?


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> So applies to 11-13 years. Does that mean 2015 it was updated and fixed?


My transmission control module (TCM) was programmed 2013-07-31. I've read of other Cruze Gen1 Diesel owner's with the same problem having the entire transmission replaced under warranty. I wonder why if there is a software fix for 2011-2013 Buick Regals with the same transmission (AF40-6) why Chevy wouldn't apply it to the Cruze Diesel?

Do anyone have access to TIS2WEB and can look at the most recent software version number or a TSB?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Kewil said:


> Thank you for taking your time to write such through explanation. I have read that part of the problem is the C1/k1 clutch pack. From what I understand a rotating drum inside the clutch pack gets metal wear as a result of fluid not being able to exhaust quickly enough. Later revisions have improved the overall design of the transmission.
> 
> Interestingly I recently found a *GM service bulletin: PI1351*
> 
> ...


This makes sense from the perspective that sometimes, as was my experience, a valve body replacement alone, does not correct the problem.

Sadly, I have no means of confirming my TCM calibration. But it would be interesting to know, as I suspect that I have the newest transmission build of any other CTD on this forum. However, there is no mention of the TCM or its programming on the repair order.

But again, my CTD now shifts closer to the classic Turbo-Hydramatic feel then it ever did since it left Lordstown, seven years and three months ago.


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

I looked up the TCM calibrations on TIS2WEB. The current Operating System for the Cruze Diesel is part# *55590331*. The calibration history has three part numbers:
*55597251* _new calibration_
*55594459* _new calibration_
*55583374* _transmission_

Unlike the 2011-2013 Buick Regal GS calibration information I also obtained from TIS2WEB there is no mention of any issues or improvements. I'm guessing *55597251* is the latest calibration and also the one my car currently has.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Kewil said:


> I looked up the TCM calibrations on TIS2WEB. The current Operating System for the Cruze Diesel is part# *55590331*. The calibration history has three part numbers:
> *55597251* _new calibration_
> *55594459* _new calibration_
> *55583374* _transmission_
> ...


So I could walk into the dealer, pay the hour charge and have my 2015 updated?


----------



## Kewil (Oct 8, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> So I could walk into the dealer, pay the hour charge and have my 2015 updated?


It's my understanding that there is no update available.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Kewil said:


> It's my understanding that there is no update available.


That sucks. Guess 30k flushes is my only option


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

An external oil filter would be a nice add-on. Whether it be an Amsoil bypass setup, a remote mount spin-on, or an inline magnefine. (In order of cost and complexity of install.)


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Kewil said:


> I looked up the TCM calibrations on TIS2WEB. The current Operating System for the Cruze Diesel is part# *55590331*. The calibration history has three part numbers:
> *55597251* _new calibration_
> *55594459* _new calibration_
> *55583374* _transmission_
> ...


That would be the latest and only calibration. The others were probably made during testing.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

MP81 said:


> If that's the case then Trifecta is creating false advertisement. They specifically list it as part of their tune for the CTD.
> 
> And it definitely ran a TCM flash when I uploaded the tune onto the car.


Would you recommend the trifecta no delete tune?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Would you recommend the trifecta no delete tune?


EPA cracked down and basically upped the selling of delete kits as if it was murder lol. No more delete for sale unless you know a guy and he charges around 1900 if he even does it still.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Would you recommend the trifecta no delete tune?


Thus far, ours has been great.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have been following this discussion and would suggest putting the car in manual mode when stopped to see if this resolves the jolt from start. I live in Australia and some people have similar problems with the 6T45 transmission used in the Australian diesel (also used in the 1.6T). Putting the car in manual mode stops this issue here. I can only speak from my own experience in my 2012 diesel and the shifting is most ly good, however travelling at low speeds can cause a bit of jerkiness because the turbo needs to spool up and it isn't happy at low rpm.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Putting it into manual will solve it, yes. 

It can also, sometimes, trigger it on demand, if you let it do its thing normally, then shift it into manual mode while still stopped. I've had it slam into gear a couple times doing that, as well (further proving what is happening).


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Thus far, ours has been great.


Would you say the transmission shifts better because of the tune? Does it shift smoother?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, maybe a bit? But that could just be a placebo effect, knowing the car has a tune.


----------



## DieselDan (Oct 3, 2014)

Good day, I am having the same issues with my ‘14 Cruze Diesel, (119k miles). I deleted it about year ago and started having issues with the hard shift from the green light after the car Is warm. That is the reason I do not believe that It’s a software issue. 

Are there any “easy” fixes for this issue other than replacing the transmission for ($4,500)?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DieselDan said:


> Good day, I am having the same issues with my ‘14 Cruze Diesel, (119k miles). I deleted it about year ago and started having issues with the hard shift from the green light after the car Is warm. That is the reason I do not believe that It’s a software issue.
> 
> Are there any “easy” fixes for this issue other than replacing the transmission for ($4,500)?


does it do it in manual?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

We only offer a calibration for a 100% stock CTD. No modifications done to it. Also, we do not offer a service of just flashing the TCM. Our calibration is for both the engine and transmission and developed to work/mesh together, not to be used separately. And yes, again, we tune this transmission. We've done so since the day we went live with the calibration. We also tune the Aisin in the CTS Vsport, which no one else offers support for.


----------

